# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hỏi chế độ cắt innox 304

## Vũ Văn Trung

Mình phay cnc .hàng innox 304 rất cứng mình hỏi chế độ phay dùng dao D10 cắt biên dạng xung quanh chạy đế độ như thế nào là hợp lí?

----------

